# proxy servers



## kvanlaan (Feb 23, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good proxy server? Stuff like http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com/jou...ors-guide.html
gets blocked here and I would love to see some of this. Any suggestions?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 23, 2007)

Not sure if the PRC has figured this out but O'Reilly Net has come up with an ingenious "proxy" using Google's translation tool. Normally, the idea is to translate a page from one language to another but, in this this case, you can set up Google to translate from English to English. The browser looks like it's going to Google but Google is serving up the page in question.

The basic format is as follows


```
http://www.google.com/translate?langpair=en|en&u=www.forbiddensite.com
```

Where forbiddensite.com is where you type the URL you want to get to so you can try:

http://www.google.com/translate?langpair=en|en&u=dannyhyde.squarespace.com


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 23, 2007)

Rich, thanks for the link. I tried it and they've already got that loophole covered.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 23, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Rich, thanks for the link. I tried it and they've already got that loophole covered.



KAHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 24, 2007)

Such is life in the worker's paradise - I used to use uploadguru.com but it "went away". 

If I had to bet, I'd guess they already had _your_ shoe size...


----------

